# The Elemental Six Story Hour



## randomling (Nov 6, 2002)

*The Elemental Six Story Hour*

On the basis of a few emails, Tallarn and I decided we were going to play a weird type of game. He rolled up 13th-level characters, each with an elemental basis, and I sent them out into the underworld... ah ha ha ha ha.

The PCs were as follows (see Tallarn's thread in Rogues Gallery for more details):

Ezrael, half-celestial/human paladin/hunter of the dead (Holy)
Parran, human druid (Nature)
Aramil, elven bard (Song)
Xant, human wizard/wind mage (Electricity)
Ulfar, dwarven fighter/stonelord (Earth)
Meriste, human cleric/flame steward (Fire)

*The story so far...*

While passing through a small town deep in the forest, our intrepid heroes hear of several young women who have gone missing in the local area. Asking around, they uncover rumours of men in red and black robes who have been skulking around and generally looking sinister. They also hear of a local area which is much feared and avoided by the local people - the Six Mills, to the East. 

This tallies with tales they've heard before, of a great evil rising from the East, and they decide to check it out. 

We pick up the tale as they set out from the village and into the haunted forest that lies to the East...

*The Haunted Forest*

It's a four-hour journey to the Six Mills, headed due East into - so the Six have heard - deep, dark and dangerous territory. Though it's mid-afternoon, the thick canopy of trees overhead blocks out much of the sunlight, making visibility poor. And as they walk, fog gathers around them, obscuring their vision even further.

Two hours pass before they see any creatures at all. But suddenly - along the path approach six lizardlike creatures of roughly human shape appear. They see Ezrael's wings and attack the party head-on...

Meriste immediately recognizes the creatures for what they are. They're Salamanders, evil natives of the Elemental Plane of Fire... and they're charging! But a combination of Xant's lightning bolt and the combined fighting prowess of Ulfgar and Meriste sees the party through the altercation with barely a scratch. The party heads onwards, through the ever-darkening forest. The mist is gathering...

Some time later, when the group feels as if they should soon be approaching the mills they've heard of, Aramil suddenly stops in his tracks, hearing the swish of huge wings overhead. He alerts the rest of the party, and within moments a vast, winged thing is landing right in front of them.

It looks like a bat, but it's _far_ too big, and made of complete darkness... Yet the party manages to smash it into tiny pieces with no trouble whatsoever. Barely injured by their ordeals in the forest, the Elemental Six make their way towards their destination...


----------



## randomling (Nov 6, 2002)

*Part 2: The Six Mills*

Through the fog and darkness, the Elemental Six reach a circle of six vast windmills. There's no wind, but the mills' sails are turning gently, making not a sound. The fog is thicker here.

Ezrael calls on his divine powers, and feels the stench of evil in the air, so strong it almost sickens him. He concentrates harder, feeling for the source of the evil.

"It's in the ground!" he proclaims, dramatically.

The eery atmosphere is intensified when Aramil points up at a window set high in one of the windmills. The Six can just make out an ethereal face at the windmill, its features twisted into a scream. After a few seconds, it vanishes.

Ezrael takes to the air, to get a better look into the window, but the face has well and truly gone. All he can see through the window is billowing blackness. He flies down again.

Back on the ground, Ulfgar has been checking around the offending windmill, trying to find a way in. It lacks a door. However, it's made of stone - Ulfgar's favourite substance _ever_! Without any effort at all, he stone shapes a passage into the windmill. Black fog comes rushing out, sickening the Six with the stench of evil and death.

After a minute, the fog disperses and the party feels able to go inside. Strange thing is, there's nothing in there. Just more black fog, stone walls, and a vast amount of empty space. So out they go again.

They look into the centre of the circle and see a new strange thing. The mist that surrounds them seems to have gathered in the centre of the circle. In fact, it's not even that. It seems to be welling up from there, like water from a natural spring.

Curious, the party goes forward to investigate. But the moment they pass the line of mills and walk into the circle, the fog starts to thicken around them. Soon it's impossible to see your hand in front of your face. But they keep walking. Then, suddenly...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 6, 2002)

Ooooh, the suspense.

BTW, I promise (again) that I will put up the final two characters in the rogues gallery. And when (or if) they go up levels, I will update them.

It's a fun campaign. Bashing stuff is fun.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey! Where's the update? People will want to hear about your Blood Golem, you know.


----------

